# Making noises while Peeing



## Tdawgthegreat (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello all,

My name is Trent, and I have some health concerns about my Hedgie Tequila.










Tequila is about 7-8 months old, we bought her from a Exotic Petstore 7-8 months ago, where she was poorly kept in an aquarium, with wood shavings, and forced to be around another very aggressive hedgie.

Recently, she has started making a Squealing noise. The first time she did this, she was in her Igloo, and I searched on here, and narrowed it down to a nightmare. Since I thought she was sleeping.

When I thought she had this nightmare, I got her out of her bed, and held her. She started making the noise again briefly, then urinated.
Last night, I heard her running on her wheel, and heard her make the same squealing noise again. Very, very loudly. I could clearly hear it from the other room.

So when I checked on her, she was peeing on her wheel, which smelled very strong, which isn't normal.
I have newspaper right below her wheel in her litter pan, for such occasions to check her urine. And there is no blood.

While searching last night after this frightful incident, I've came to some conclusions, but would like your opinions.

1. Urinary Tract infection. Which would cause the painful urination.
2. Bladder infection (but would involve bloody urine right?)

Please, any help would be appreciated! I'm scheduling a Vet appointment this week.


----------



## Tdawgthegreat (Apr 16, 2012)

BTTT

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello,
I am not expert..but for sure sounds like a UTI. I think bladder infections normally, can be mistaken for a UTI's. 

Bloody Urine in many other animals and humans can indicate possible kidney issues...

Keep in mind though that some hedgies have their feet bleed while running on the wheel.

Either way a trip to the vet is needed to anti-biotics asap...

Keep us posted!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I would say it's very likely a UTI. Visit the vet and get some meds, it should clear up.


----------



## Amculck (Sep 27, 2011)

My hedgehog makes little squeaks when he pees. 
I took him to the vets and he has ringworm and Candida albicans. Candida albicans is a form of fungal infection that causes thrush, so i thought that could be the reason, it might be giving him a burning sensation poor little thing.
Maybe take him to the vets see if they can swab him for anything?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

that's the "squeel of death" and it isn't a good thing. it usually means that something is seriously wrong and you need to check NOW!!!!!! usually it means some serious pain is going on. definitely sounds like a urinary tract infection and was the first sign i noticed as well before getting him into the vet except with jakob it was a chirping while he was peeing and turned out not to be a good chirping. you really should get the hedgie into a vet like yesterday to get pain meds and very likely an antibiotic. if a urinary tract infection gets bad it will spread and start shutting down organs (know from personal experience).


----------



## Amculck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have no access to an exotic vets from where i live which is a hue problem, Do you think hedgehogs can be treated in the same way as other small mammals such as guinea pigs?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Any vet is better than no vet in a situation where your animal clearly needs treatment.

I'm not trying to come across as mean, but did you know when you decided to get a hedgehog that you would not have access to a veterinarian? With animals like hedgehogs, it isn't a question of IF you will need to see a vet, but WHEN. 

Could you please tell us your approximate location so members can possibly let you know of exotic vets in your area?


----------

